#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Quality management >  >  >  Plant Auditing: A Powerful Tool

## Han Ah kwang

Improve Your Operations Through Plant Auditing



The word audit brings discomfort to many mine managers and owners. Images of government officials poring over every decimal point, looking for "gotchas" with serious consequences, naturally rise to the surface.

But this book shows you how to turn the audit into something positive, desirable, and profitable. When you hire the right audit team and put its recommendations into practice, you can lower costs, increase revenues, and boost profits. In some cases, you can add millions of dollars directly to the bottom line.
For Improving Metallurgical Plant Performance
2015 | PDF | 2.1 MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Plant Auditing is the first book ever written to show you how to get maximum benefit out of an audit. This comprehensive guide is easy to follow with numerous charts and checklists. It walks you through the complexities of setting up the right kind of audit, the type that will provide you with actionable steps to profitable outcomes. Also included are 20 case studies illustrating real-life problems typically encountered at plants that can be resolved through the audit procedures described in this book.

Among many other things, you'll learn how to:

    Establish the scope of both general audits and those designed to enhance performance of specific processes
    Follow a template for successful audition
    Set priorities based on multiple factors
    Understand--and overcome--resistance points based in cultural or personality differences
    Make sure everything important is addressed during an audit
    Turn the audit findings into action steps that cut costs and add revenueSee More: Plant Auditing: A Powerful Tool

----------


## Prova

Link doesn't work or redirects to advertising pages. Please check.

Thanks

----------


## TAGRART

Hi all

link works perfect

----------

